# Dang Black Flies...pic



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Little suckers tore me up.They seem to love Cutters Insect Repelent...Looks like long sleeves from now on.Anyone have a after the fact remedy..?....LOL


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

never ever wear white in the woods.draws black flies like a magnet..

i'd check on line ..try webmd.com


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol to dry them then sometimes hydro cortisone for itch, the golf course I work at is terrible with them mainly during the humid days.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

absorbine jr. this stuff always works for me with flies and any other bites or itching


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> never ever wear white in the woods.draws black flies like a magnet..
> 
> i'd check on line ..try webmd.com



I had on a dark blue shirt...


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Ouch Gary!:yikes:

I find a good bug suit helps out quite
a bit with those along with ticks and skeeters.

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00rMzEpNHjnske/Bugs-Bunny-Mascot-Costume.jpg


----------



## brybrain (Jan 6, 2007)

Michigan Mike said:


> I find a good bug suit helps out quite
> a bit with those along with ticks and skeeters.


Just makes sure it's DUCK season before wearing that suit!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Been rubbing them down with Witch Hazel(she did'nt like it a bit) and it really helped a lot.Going back in there today but with the cooler weather it should keep the bug activity down some.....I hope!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Get some...they work...no bugs at all.


----------

